# You can have any phone you want sir, FOR FREE!



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Its contract renewal time again and the boys @ O2 have offered me the usual incentives, plus a free phone and accessory.. but im not sure which one

ive got it down between the

Sony P990i http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=gb&lc=en&ver=4000&template=pp1_1_1&zone=pp&lm=pp1&pid=10336

or the Nokia N73
http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=136146

ive been using an 8800 for the last 12 months which has been good apart from the pathetic battery life! I bascially want a phone that can do anything and that has realy good diary functions. So i can get rid of my Palm T3..

My only caveat is that it will fit in my pocket and not be the size of a brick! anyone had any experience with these 2? i am only really interested in a nokia or sonyericsson.... but just a bit concerned with the size!


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

The Sony looks slicker IMHO. Have an 8800 myself so I haven't used either.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Irish Sancho said:


> The Sony looks slicker IMHO. Have an 8800 myself so I haven't used either.


dont u find the battery life is pants? i get 1 day out of mine, if im lucky!


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > The Sony looks slicker IMHO. Have an 8800 myself so I haven't used either.
> ...


I've been unlucky with the 8800 and as a result have had to change it 3 times. I've kept the batteries on each occasion so I now have 6 or 7.

I leave a charger and one in work, a couple at home and a couple in my car.

I probably get about a day and a half out of the battery, but with the Bluetooth on barely a day.


----------



## El Greco (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi

Don't know much about the phones but I won't be continuing with 02 when i come to renew. I find the coverage is rubbish. Coming back from York today (on A1) i couldn't get coverage until i pulled into a Service station. Thought it was up and running so set off again. I lost coverage again once I got going. Then i noticed when i had to slow down to 50pmh in a downpour the coverage came back again!! Sometimes I can't get a signal in an underground car park - it's pants!

Cheers Heather


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

really? you sure thats because of O2 or your phone? ive never really had any problems with their coverage, but then again, i dont venture outside the M25 much :roll:


----------



## El Greco (Mar 9, 2006)

Phone is fine. Never had a problem with coverage with Vodaphone. Will go back to them when this contract is finished


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I've never had any problems with O2 (except the shop won't change to an online contract :?). I get really good coverage - even up here :roll:

Incidently, I've just changed to Sony E, last one was Sony E but changed to Samsung with the new contract ............. phoned O2 within 2 days and got them to send me the Sony E instead.

Hev x


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

The thing that puts me off the SOny phones is having to buy memory just for the phone - everything else I have uses SD cards.

My current phone is the ORange SPV c600 - its been excellent Windows mobile, Outlook contacts, full diary features - I dont use my Ipaq at al any more.

I believe that O2 have similar phones to this available now also. Thing that appealed to me about the SPV was that its pretty good size to keep with you and battery with bluetooth gives me 3 or 4 days, but as it charges from USB its never a problem really as I alsways am near a pc.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> The thing that puts me off the SOny phones is having to buy memory just for the phone - everything else I have uses SD cards.
> 
> My current phone is the ORange SPV c600 - its been excellent Windows mobile, Outlook contacts, full diary features - I dont use my Ipaq at al any more.
> 
> I believe that O2 have similar phones to this available now also. Thing that appealed to me about the SPV was that its pretty good size to keep with you and battery with bluetooth gives me 3 or 4 days, but as it charges from USB its never a problem really as I alsways am near a pc.


I don't understand your problem with the memory. The memory stays in the phone and you use it there. Why move it around?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I got the N91 - Good if you dont want to have carry an ipod everywhere with you (has 4GB storage on for MP3s).


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I got the N91 - Good if you dont want to have carry an ipod everywhere with you (has 4GB storage on for MP3s).


And the worst battery life in any phone in the market!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've not found it too bad. I used a razor before and its not that much different.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

El Greco said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't know much about the phones but I won't be continuing with 02 when i come to renew. I find the coverage is rubbish. Coming back from York today (on A1) i couldn't get coverage until i pulled into a Service station. Thought it was up and running so set off again. I lost coverage again once I got going. Then i noticed when i had to slow down to 50pmh in a downpour the coverage came back again!! Sometimes I can't get a signal in an underground car park - it's pants!
> 
> Cheers Heather


I did read once that if you go over 80mph, then you lose the signal...

I've slowed down before and got better reception.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I would go for the Sony i have the w800i .. battery life is great, memory card is no prob as i have a lot of sony kit (before i realised it was just a little overpriced) and i like the software


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I got the N91 - Good if you dont want to have carry an ipod everywhere with you (has 4GB storage on for MP3s).


is that 4GB flash based or mini-hard drive?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Have just got another freebie (3 this month!). Its a nokia 6233 and is to date the best nokia ive had. Does more than what i could need and is just a bit bigger than the 6230i from which it is taking over.
battery is excellent and has steel elements so if you are coming from an 8800 it wont seem too plastic.


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Doc 

I have a 2y.o. SE P900 and have to say that it is very very good as a business tool. It integrates with MS Outlook, so has all my calendar entries and contact lists. It's easy to find your way around, and having come from Nokia's that's pretty good! The memory stick has an SD adaptor, so you can still use it in your existing SD devices if you need to.

As to the size of it, it's not a massive phone, but if you're comparing it to anything dinky, then you'll be disappointed. I've gotten used to it, and don't notice it. The battery life is pretty good too, as long as you remember to condition it every once in a while by runnning it completely down and fully charging it back up again. I manage to get 2-3 days between charges with reasonable talktime and admin (solitaire!!) use.

It has been well travelled, dropped on many occasions and bar the occasional need to turn it off and on again following a drop, it's still kept going. I am due a new phone, but am holding back as my current options don't include the P900/990 and I'd rather not lose its functionality...

I haven't seen/used the Nokia, so can't offer a comparison to that...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I got the N91 - Good if you dont want to have carry an ipod everywhere with you (has 4GB storage on for MP3s).
> ...


Harddrive.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

I've just changed to the Sony Ericsson K800i and am pretty impressed so far. Excellent screen and key pad and the sync up with outlook is easy and a sensible size. I had the SPV 600i in mind originally but after a demo decided I preferred a proper key pad. The screen was also por compared with the 800i.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gone off Nokia since my N70, the battery is crap and its a awkward thing to use.

My old







6310i was miles better.

Who needs camera etc ?

I just want a phone to call peeps and maybe text them .


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

thejepster said:


> Hey Doc
> 
> I have a 2y.o. SE P900 and have to say that it is very very good as a business tool. It integrates with MS Outlook, so has all my calendar entries and contact lists. It's easy to find your way around, and having come from Nokia's that's pretty good! The memory stick has an SD adaptor, so you can still use it in your existing SD devices if you need to.
> 
> ...


thanks for that, i went into the carphonewarehouse today an had a play with the N73, the camera is amazing and the phone is really light! BUT the thing is Symbian 60 which is so slow! I hate it, even with nothing on thehone i could feel it was just about keeping up with my menu playing, so i might hold out for the P990i which is not available at the mo :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

tj said:


> I've just changed to the Sony Ericsson K800i and am pretty impressed so far. Excellent screen and key pad and the sync up with outlook is easy and a sensible size. I had the SPV 600i in mind originally but after a demo decided I preferred a proper key pad. The screen was also por compared with the 800i.


The K800 is a good phone. The battery is simply amazing for a 3G device.

My only problem is that the volume doesn't go loud enough.


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

just recieved a blackberry 8700 from work and its pretty good, sync's well with my work e-mail account good web browser and calender, phone's not bad either,

ever considered it?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hmm maybe, lemme have a look at it


----------

